# Monogram Corvette restore and mod



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is a project that should've been completed years ago.
But it got almost destroyed during painting as the body fell badly on concrete.
Currently moved to my storage unit.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Oh man, that has a LOT of potential!


----------

